# Tutorial zu C und Assembler sowie SQL



## GTA 3 (27. Juli 2011)

Hi, das aktuelle Schuljahr ist zu Ende gegangen und wir haben die OOP mit Java gelernt.
Nächstes Jahr sollen Datenbanken, Assembler und C drankommen. Kennt ihr gute Bücher oder Tutorials ? 
Bücher wären mir lieber, habe für Java das Buch Java von Kopf bis Fuß gekauft gehabt und das hat mir wirklich geholfen!


----------



## AMD (27. Juli 2011)

Wirklich reines C oder auch C++?
Wenn ihr schon in Java mit Klassen etc. gearbeitet habt, könnte man ja auch gleich so bei C anfangen und eben C++ wählen.

Da ich in der Uni auch Assembler gelernt habe kann ich dir folgendes Buch sehr (!!!) nahe legen:
Assembler Programmierung: Amazon.de: Wolfgang Link: Bücher

Wie man sieht verhältnismäßig billig und alles sehr gut erklärt!
Man muss natürlich auch selber ein wenig üben damit man erstmal in die Sprache rein kommt aber wenn man das erstmal verstanden hat macht ASM sogar spaß


----------



## GTA 3 (10. September 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Wirklich reines C oder auch C++?
> Wenn ihr schon in Java mit Klassen etc. gearbeitet habt, könnte man ja auch gleich so bei C anfangen und eben C++ wählen.
> 
> Da ich in der Uni auch Assembler gelernt habe kann ich dir folgendes Buch sehr (!!!) nahe legen:
> ...


Diesen Thread habe ich völlig vergessen. 

Dieses Buch ist gut, vielen Dank. Werde es mir mal ausleihen und wenn gut ist wirds bestellt. 
Und bei C haben wir das normale C aber nur im Mikrocontrollerprogrammierung.
Nicht nur C fehlt noch, Datenbanken kommen dieses Jahr bei mir auch dran. -.-


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Und bei C haben wir das normale C aber nur im Mikrocontrollerprogrammierung.



Für nichts Anderes braucht man auch C. Ich habe erst vor kurzem meinen µController-Projekt beendet - dabei alles in C geschrieben. C ist eigentlich ganz einfach: While-Schleifen und If-Bedingungen - das wars.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Für nichts Anderes braucht man auch C. Ich habe erst vor kurzem meinen µController-Projekt beendet - dabei alles in C geschrieben. C ist eigentlich ganz einfach: While-Schleifen und If-Bedingungen - das wars.


 Ach echt, daran merkt man das ich noch ein Schüler bin.  Hast du irgendein ein gutes Buch dafür gehabt ?

Gut dann müssts für mich easy sein, weil ich java drauf hab.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. September 2011)

Kein Buch - ein Kollege hat mir einen Crashkurs gegeben, ab da habe ich fleißig geübt. Das Problem an C ist nicht C selbst, sondern das wofür man es gewöhnlich braucht - µController. Ohne Ahnung von µC und Elektronik brauchst du auch kein C, weil für reine Informatik-Zwecke, die ganzen Visual C++, C# oder auch dein Java viel mächtiger sind. Daher empfehle ich dir - für die Paar Anweisungen - gar kein Geld für ein Buch über C zu verschwenden. Ein Buch kannst über die betreffende µC-Familie kaufen - das macht viel mehr Sinn, da du sonst Hunderte Seiten von Datenblättern auf Englisch durchwühlen musst.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Kein Buch - ein Kollege hat mir einen Crashkurs gegeben, ab da habe ich fleißig geübt. Das Problem an C ist nicht C selbst, sondern das wofür man es gewöhnlich braucht - µController. Ohne Ahnung von µC und Elektronik brauchst du auch kein C, weil für reine Informatik-Zwecke, die ganzen Visual C++, C# oder auch dein Java viel mächtiger sind. Daher empfehle ich dir - für die Paar Anweisungen - gar kein Geld für ein Buch über C zu verschwenden. Ein Buch kannst über die betreffende µC-Familie kaufen - das macht viel mehr Sinn, da du sonst Hunderte Seiten von Datenblättern auf Englisch durchwühlen musst.


 Das ist halt mein Unterichtsfach dieses Jahr. Wir machen grad Digitaltechnik Flip Flops, Addierer usw... später kommt Microcontrollerprog mit Assembler und dann im zweiten Halbjahr Microcontrollerprog. mit C.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. September 2011)

Dann freu dich schon mal. µController sind sehr interessant, aber stellenweise können die einen zum Verzweifeln bringen. Mit welchen werdet ihr ausgebildet? Bestimmt mit AVRs oder PICs oder? Sind ja auch die einfachsten. Assembler ist eigentlich überflüssig. Unternehmen, welche Hardwareentwicklung betreiben, programmieren nie in Assembler, sondern meistens in C.


----------

